# JD 3038e front seals leaking



## jfroage (May 25, 2014)

Hello the forum,

The front seals are leaking on my jd3038e. (Wheel seals) Can I fix it myself???
Thanks for any help.


----------



## tx_tequila (Jan 18, 2014)

jfroage said:


> Hello the forum,
> 
> jd3038e. (Wheel seals) Can I fix it myself???
> Thanks for any help.


can you post a pic or two?


----------

